# Vintage 1937 Model C Prewar Schwinn Chicago Straight Bar Bicycle Balloon Tire



## tomsjack (Feb 18, 2020)

Vintage 1937 Model C Prewar Schwinn Chicago Straight Bar Bicycle Balloon Tire On Ebay


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 21, 2020)

something unusual about that C model I just noticed.   A few months back I picked up an identical
year and model, even color C model.  It had the same bars on it... which were smaller profile like
the pull back ladies bars.  I figured someone threw them on the bike at some point, although they
were Torrington 1930s and DID have the 2 wiring holes.
Welp this bike has the same exact profile bars. probably OG!
Learned something new


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> something unusual about that C model I just noticed.   A few months back I picked up an identical
> year and model, even color C model.  It had the same bars on it... which were smaller profile like
> the pull back ladies bars.  I figured someone threw them on the bike at some point, although they
> were Torrington 1930s and DID have the 2 wiring holes.
> ...




This is why I don't 'correct' an original bike when I find it. I've been told certain parts weren't correct and were probably changed or added back in the day but when I see another bike outfitted the exact same way you have to question whether it is coincidence or one day at the factory something happened or someone placed a special order. Case in point the Wald reflectors on early Phantoms. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2020)

For our Archives; Not Mine.
*Vintage 1937 Model C Prewar Schwinn Chicago Straight Bar Bicycle Balloon Tire*
Longtime member   No returns  39 watchers  Item location:  Inver Grove Heights, Minnesota, United States         Local pick-up only


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 21, 2020)

I wonder if the shops that sold them ordered them on an individual basis, like they went down a list and sent that in or if the factory shipped them their way.

These C models look really good with the aerocycle rack


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> This is why I don't 'correct' an original bike when I find it. I've been told certain parts weren't correct and were probably changed or added back in the day but when I see another bike outfitted the exact same way you have to question whether it is coincidence or one day at the factory something happened or someone placed a special order. Case in point the Wald reflectors on early Phantoms. V/r Shawn





You should seriously consider that those reflectors were a jobbers addition to the Phantom and not a factory issued part. This is the second early Phantom jobbers catalog image of the Phantom with no reflector at all, but the text description states it has the large Stimsonite reflector. The reflectors were deleted from the factory order and the Wald piece was installed by the jobber. Pretty detailed image showing *no* reflector but it does show the cyclelock key. Coincidence?


----------

